# DX Gorilla Gadgets 3500mAH freezing phone overnight while charging.. anybody?



## mikebdub (Aug 17, 2011)

I love the life this battery gives me, but I am having problems with it locking up while charging overnight. I am not sure if it is overheating or what but only seems to happen when left on the charger for more then a few hours while I am sleeping. I will wake up and once I unplug my phone the screen usually comes on to show its unplugged but with the GG installed it just starts a normal bootup sequence. After that everything is fine for the rest of the day. Also once the phone loads I notice that it usually only shows about 85-90% charge.. Anybody else have any problems like this? This has happened on numerous ROMs so I am lost at what is going on.. Ideas?


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't have the GG battery, i have the Trident, and I think the problem ilwirh your charge is that the phone is not reading the battery correctly. I just rook mine off the charger and it said full charge, but after having the screen on for a couple of minutes its down to 63%. It always does that so I use it for a but and then finish charging it overnight. As far as the rebooting, I don't have a clue what that could be.


----------



## pinkbull (Sep 13, 2011)

Dx can't read bigger battery correctly..I'm using battery monitor by simmon in market that support bigger battery reading

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikebdub (Aug 17, 2011)

The incorrect readings I can deal with.. The rebooting and lookups have to go though. Any idea on how I could figure out what is causing it? Some sort of logging program or something?


----------



## fdskl (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't find any way to shut off the damn LED battery notifications with my 3500mAh battery, annoys me to hell when it's blinking red and supposedly at 0% battery but has in reality ~50% left. Shame the X can't support these extended batteries...


----------



## pacman (Sep 19, 2011)

And you've tried clearing the battery stats as well I assume?


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the gorilla battery 3500,first time using I charged up completely and reset battery stats. I havent had any issues with the led blinking until it was really almost dead not a false reading in my case.
Also when fully charged it showed 100% charged. I didnt do anything else special other then resetting battery stats as mentioned.

sent by my mind


----------



## fdskl (Aug 21, 2011)

I've tried multiple battery resets, using both battery calibration and the the wipe battery stats option in the clockwork recovery menu, still nothing fixes my error.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

You haven't dropped the battery onto a hard surface have you ?
Also they have pretty good CS I lost my battery cover when mowing (the cover fell off but battery didnt fall out).
They sent me a free new cover.If I had an issue with the battery I would at least go to their CS on their website and explain the situation to them .It can't hurt and might hep.I wouldnt't think it was the dx itself or mine wouldn't work correct either


----------



## fdskl (Aug 21, 2011)

Haven't dropped it, I've been finding DX users reporting the same problem though with the only conclusion being that the DX can't report battery readings properly on batteries this size. I'll try that route though I suppose, thank you.


----------



## mikebdub (Aug 17, 2011)

They do have great cs. My cover broke and after contacting them I had a new one within a few days. Just wish I could figure out what is making my device lock up like it is during a charge!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------

